# Tecumseh snowblower engine just killing me



## jokey (Dec 20, 2008)

1980s ariens snow blower with a 5hp tecumseh. I got for free had no spark and carb was rusted up. Filed the points and put a used carburator off a 8hp tecumseh generator that threw a rod. The Generator had only 20hr of run time. The carburator is like new. After I did all of this the engine will run but it is hard to start and I need to have the main jet open to the max. I can not make the engine stall out from running to rich. Also I need to have the idle set really high. But here is the kicker I can use the blower put it under load and it will blow snow great. Some times I can blow snow for 10 minutes before it dies and at other times it runs untill i am finshed. When it dies I need to set the choke half way pull a few times and it will start up and run maybe for 10mins again or untill I am done. But I can never get a consistant idle. I dont know how to check the compression on this engine because of the compression release. I have had a gauge on it and the most I can get out of it is 70lbs of compression. I am starting to loose my mind. Is there away to check the valves to see if there are acting up. Also I cleaned the carburator. 

Please help me.:freak:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure what to tell ya. I would think that with poor compression the unit would not be able to handle a load. Not sure if a carb from a 8hp is interchangeable with a 5hp. Sure one of the others can clarify this.
Dean


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

jokey said:


> 1980s ariens snow blower with a 5hp tecumseh. I got for free had no spark and carb was rusted up. Filed the points and put a used carburator off a 8hp tecumseh generator that threw a rod. The Generator had only 20hr of run time. The carburator is like new. After I did all of this the engine will run but it is hard to start and I need to have the main jet open to the max. I can not make the engine stall out from running to rich. Also I need to have the idle set really high. But here is the kicker I can use the blower put it under load and it will blow snow great. Some times I can blow snow for 10 minutes before it dies and at other times it runs untill i am finshed. When it dies I need to set the choke half way pull a few times and it will start up and run maybe for 10mins again or untill I am done. But I can never get a consistant idle. I dont know how to check the compression on this engine because of the compression release. I have had a gauge on it and the most I can get out of it is 70lbs of compression. I am starting to loose my mind. Is there away to check the valves to see if there are acting up. Also I cleaned the carburator.
> 
> Please help me.:freak:


give me the model # and spec # off the generator engine and also get me the model # and spec # off the snowblower engine chances are you have the wrong carb on the snowblower just to clearify it i need them #s 

thanks 
calvin


----------

